# Cheap Mason Jars for FFs



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I just picked up some nice wide-mouth Mason jars at a Michael's craft store in my area. The jars are a nice thick glass and have an opening that is larger than usual. They were $1.50 which I thought was a good price. I'm sure they will be cheaper outside the NYC area. 
They also carry the narrower topped kind at the same price. I was starting to have to clean out the disposable plastic containers since I was running low on them. 
Glass containers seem to insolate better than the thin plastic which I think results in fewer dead FFs and the wide mouth should make is easier to clean them out for reuse.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I use the same jars for rearing tads, they are great for that application as they hold a large ammount of water.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

arent mason jars airtight?? how would the FF get air??


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> arent mason jars airtight?? how would the FF get air??


They usually have a ring rather than a whole lid-- slide a suitable screen between the top of the jar and the lid, screw lid down and you have a breathable layer.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

a napkin or coffeee filter works well.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Julio said:


> a napkin or coffeee filter works well.


When I first started into PDF's and raising FF cultures I tried using Mason jars with coffee filter on top. After about the second week of the culture the coffee filters would get real delicate and you had to be careful not to puncture a hole in the top if it.
What I found that worked better was a piece cut out of a pair of lady's panty hose material. It allows for an air exchange, didn't dry out the culture to fast especially in the winter months with the dry heat on and it was reusable and cheap.
I will admit that I've gone to the disposable deli cups with the perforated lids with some sort of paper material covering the holes.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I used to use those jars but the ring top would rust and the paper towels i'd use for screens would rip on occasion. That's all the Tulsa Zoo uses for their flies though. Now I use the 32oz plastic containers and reuse them untill there's too much fly crap on the lid.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

The jar tops have an insert you remove and then you use a paper coffee filter which works well unless you let the filter get wet. You cover the jar with the filter and then carefully screw down the top. 

Right now I'm also using the 32 oz plastic containers and lids with paper inserts which I got from the breeder who sold me my first PDFs. They were part of a kit but I'm running low and the same breeder took pity on my novice self and gave me an extra culture in a Mason Jar. Having used both for a while now I think I'm going with the jars and I'll us the plastic I have as backup. ten of my discarded plastic containers are taking up space in the landfill. 
The wider necks jars will make it easier to clean out the glass jars which have been the only real drawback.

I'll give the panty hose thing a try as my wife and daughter seem to only wear the hose once before they have massive runs somewhere. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I reuse my plastic containers for about the same time it took my mason jars to rust from the humidity in my frog room and I don't have to worry about tearing the papr towel or coffee filter. The only thing I really need to despose of with the plastic containers is the lids when they get too dirty. 

FWIW


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't want to come off as a white trash red neck :twisted: , but I go to the thrift store here in town to look for cheap aquariums and discovered mason jars there for $0.35 a piece. Compared to the $11 or so at wal mart for a pack of 12, this saves quite a bit of money. I just wash them out thoroughly, because they smell like peaches or apples, ha.

I am a poor college student too..... I will use that excuse.... :lol:


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I haven't seen any rust yet in six months. Maybe the coffe filters work better that paper towels in this respect? It stays about 25% humidity in my leaky basement here in the Northeast (outside the vivs.)

Never torn a cofffe filter either but maybe I'm using a thicker kind; whatever my coffemaker uses (#11 I think).


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Quaz said:


> I reuse my plastic containers for about the same time it took my mason jars to rust from the humidity in my frog room and I don't have to worry about tearing the papr towel or coffee filter. The only thing I really need to despose of with the plastic containers is the lids when they get too dirty.
> 
> FWIW


When did glass begin rusting? 


Ed


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Ed said:


> When did glass begin rusting?
> 
> 
> Ed


Aug 24, 2004... There was a slight, but substantial change in the permitivity of free space, it allowed silicon dioxide to enter a higher oxida...

er... since a mason jar was made up of two components, a glass jar, and a metal lid (consisting of a screw on band and a rubber sealed lid).


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I work across the street from burger king and needless to say drink a coffee every work day. Their cups are foam and work well for cultures. I poke small holes in the sides of the lid and pour some candle wax over the big hole (that allows air in as the coffee pours out) and the pour spout and am good to go. I figure I'm recycling!


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone tried the nylon net at Wal Mart? It's about $5 a yard, doesn't easily tear and is small enough so that ff won't escape....


----------



## MRI_GUY (Jul 31, 2006)

There is a deli down the road that puts 1 gallon jars out on pallets for anyone who wants them. They have solid lids but pantyhose and a thick rubberband eliminate the need for the lid. They are a bit large though so that may be a drawback.


----------



## adrian72 (Mar 5, 2008)

:mrgreen: here,

So do you not wash out the 32oz plastic containers and replace just the lid. I bought a few ziplock storage cups and was thinking of making my own foam plugs or do the coffee filter thing. I think the ziplock containers are dishwasher proof also. Why buy new when you can wash and reuse?


----------

